# Blood Sugar question for prediabetics/diabetics/anyone with impaired glucose



## Babecakes136843 (Nov 9, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Hashimotos about 6 months ago. But on a side note, I started noticing that when I'd get fasting labs done (had a lot done last year befor they figured out it was Hashi's) that my fasting sugar was going up, even though it stayed within normal limits.
I have alway had a issue with being hypoglycemic when fasting sugars were done with labs. (50-60) nothing too low, and I felt fine.
In the past year I've noticed an obvious change in my body. I've always been so pear shaped. Flat belly and big hips and thighs. My BMI is 25. I'm on the border of being over weight, but now all my weight is in my mid section and my hips and thighs are smaller compared to my waist then they were through my 20s.

So, I brought this all up to my endo, along with adult onset autoimmune diabetes. Since Hashi is my second autoimmune disease. And the increasing fasting sugars. I had a fasting sugar last done in November, and it was 80. Normal, I know, but I've always been lower. I also noticed that after a neavy carb meal I get very tired.

My endo ordered an Hemoglobin A1c, but that would relly only show is I had consistently high sugars for the past few months, which is not the case. The result of the A1C was normal. I think my sugar has been slightly impaired, getting slowly worse over the past few months. I even bought the glucose monitor. My morning fasting sugars are in the HIGH 90's, which is up from November's official lab.

My endo won't (or can't) check for the antibodies for autoimmune diabetes, he said because even with the sugars trending upwards, I am still with in normal limits. I don't have any symptoms of diabetes, because I don't have it...Yet.

Any advice? My doc just said to keep exercising, and watch my diet, since with the hypothyroid I had put on 10 lbs before starting meds. But I'm only 31 and not even obese. I've been reading out the wahzoo on this and I don't think this is type 2 diabetes. My history and body (not being obese) fits that of adult onset auto immune diabetes, or basically a type 1 that doesn't manafest until adulthood.

Any opinions? Advice????


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kimmie827 said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashimotos about 6 months ago. But on a side note, I started noticing that when I'd get fasting labs done (had a lot done last year befor they figured out it was Hashi's) that my fasting sugar was going up, even though it stayed within normal limits.
> I have alway had a issue with being hypoglycemic when fasting sugars were done with labs. (50-60) nothing too low, and I felt fine.
> In the past year I've noticed an obvious change in my body. I've always been so pear shaped. Flat belly and big hips and thighs. My BMI is 25. I'm on the border of being over weight, but now all my weight is in my mid section and my hips and thighs are smaller compared to my waist then they were through my 20s.
> 
> ...


Good grief!!! My advice is to find a new doctor STAT!! With all the emphasis on diabetes in the media, this man has a very very poor attitude and also very poor advice.

Old fashioned tests are sometimes better and I believe this is the case with you. Pooey in that A1C stuff. That is NOT a diagnostic test that I am aware of.

How is it used?
The A1c test and eAG calculation are used to monitor the glucose control of diabetics over time. The goal of those with diabetes is to keep their blood glucose levels as close to normal as possible. This helps to minimize the complications caused by chronically elevated glucose levels, such as progressive damage to body organs like the kidneys, eyes, cardiovascular system, and nerves. The A1c test and eAG result give a picture of the average amount of glucose in the blood over the last few months. They can help you and your doctor know if the measures you are taking to control your diabetes are successful or need to be adjusted.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/a1c/tab/test

Consider this test to get to the bottom of it.
http://hypoglykemie.nl/gtt.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Good grief!!! My advice is to find a new doctor STAT!! With all the emphasis on diabetes in the media, this man has a very very poor attitude and also very poor advice.
> 
> Old fashioned tests are sometimes better and I believe this is the case with you. Pooey in that A1C stuff. That is NOT a diagnostic test that I am aware of.
> 
> ...


You are acquiring the typical body shape of a diabetic. Morphing, I call it!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The best treatment at this phase is controlling blood sugar with low carb diet and exercise. You can get testing for antibodies, but like thyroid disease, meds won't prevent any progression.

To be diagnosed diabetic, you need an A1c generally over 6.5 and a pair of serum fasting glucose tests above 126 or random glucose over 200. Sometimes and OGTT will be done along with a c-peptide test to measure your insulin production. They rarely test antibodies on adults unless they present with very high blood sugars and ketosis (ketones in the urine).

The A1c has come into popularity as a diagnostic test because it does give a broader picture of your average blood sugar over time. It really does give a better picture of what your body is doing than a random glucose check--some people are very variable, but it averages out, while others are consistently high which is more damaging over the long run.

The way to keep the A1c down is to prevent the post meal spikes by limiting carbs at meals, taking small frequent meals. If you have a meter, you can use that as a tool to determine which foods have the most dramatic impact on you and alter your diet accordingly. That said, your fasting numbers would likely need to get a lot higher before you had cause for concern.

About 20% of adult type 2 diabetics are "thin" i.e., they don't have weight issues. That and, LADA and Type 2 are not the only forms of adult diabetes, there are genetic forms as well. Check out: http://www.bloodsugar101.com/


----------

